# J. R. Roy's 14th Annual Retreat



## wongfeihung (May 4, 2003)

Hi,

J. R. Roy will be holding his 14th annual T'ai Chi Ch'uan Retreat on the weekend of July 19-20, 2003 at the Bement School in Historic Old Deerfield, Massachusetts. This is always a fun, high quality event which offers a package of training, lodging, and excellent food -- a great way to improve one's skills or begin study in T'ai Chi Ch'uan.

Sifu Roy is a seventh generation disciple of Yang-style T'ai-Chi Ch'uan in the T.T. Liang Lineage. 

For more information, please visit www.jrroy.com

Thank you,
- Travis
webmaster, jrroy.com


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------



## wongfeihung (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi Arnisador,

I won't be able to make the event. But I'll see if someone that can would like to write up a review for Martial Talk once the event has taken place.

I do know that Bement is a great facility with excellent food and that the instruction is top notch! Not that I'm biased 

Travis Roy
webmaster for www.JRRoy.com


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2003)

I misread it as June not July!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 29, 2003)

Travis,
 Best of luck on the Retreat. I hope the weather is good.
Please post a follow up on the activities.
Sheldon:asian:


----------

